
Current state of webdesign - coppolaemilio
http://fczbkk.com/current-state-of-webdesign/
======
konradb
Despite using adblock the web does feel like this nowadays. It would be
fantastic if we could have a common protocol for communicating our
agreement/disagreement with these things instead of having to bat them away
like whack-a-mole wherever we end up on the web.

Going back 15-20 years ago there was an embryonic standard for this that
didn't seem to get enough traction, I remember it as something like 'PPP'
privacy something protocol, but it seemed a bit too heavyweight. If I remember
correctly you could use different personas.

I would love this all just to be a browser preference.

~~~
cremp
P3P; which Microsoft still puts into IE, and they were the only ones to use
the 'standard.'

Just like many 'standards,' each company has their own, and follow it, though
nobody outside of them do.

~~~
konradb
Aaah P3P, that was the one. Thanks for reminding me. Sadly even if all the
browsers supported it, sites possibly still wouldn't use it and would prefer
this onslaught of popups due to the relentless quest for attention.

